# SE-R Sway Bars Install



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's a question for all you B13 suspension gurus - how the heck do I go about installing SE-R sway bars? I have a Sentra E, which has no sway bars from the factory, so I don't have anything to go by. Pics would be great. Thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Factory Service Manual would be even better. It's pretty darn simple. If you do the removal off the junker, you'll see just how easy it is.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As much as I would love to have the opportunity to remove the bars off the junker, I already have the bars down in my garage, courtesy of SR20KidD. I also would love to have a FSM, but paying more than about $10 for a manual is out of the question right now  .


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

It is pretty straight forward, as long as you got ALL of the mounting hardware from the SE-R. If you give me a couple days, I could copy the page in the FSM that shows it.

BTW, I recently put the SE-R swaybars on my SE, but mine already had the rear bar.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to bet that I don't have all the mounting hardware, just based on the amount of stuff that I got. I probably can get all the stuff, though. If you could copy that page out of the FSM, that'd be great!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

damn.. samo.. i wish i was there to help you out. man.. 

its kinda hard to explain.. but its an easy install..

check to see if you have the holes first. which im pretty sure you do..


the end links go onto the rear struts.

im pretty sure the E model has a front sway bar.

the brackets that look like a 3d L they have i believe 3 bolts one should bolt on the top two on the sides. this is for the rear.

let me take pics later on today.. and ill see what i can do..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, don't worry about it, I'll get it figured out, I always do. The E doesn't have any sway bars from the factory to save $$$, so I may not have all the goodies you need to mount them up. I may have to take a trip out to the friendly local boneyard to grab some stuff.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Here is a picture of my original SE-R sway bar:










You can kind of see behind the gas tank tube the mounting point. There are two brackets that mount to the frame that you'll need to get, and then the sway bar mounts the those.

Here is a better pic of that bracket (with the ST rear sway bar):










It uses the same mounting points, but for your sway bar, the endlinks will be connected to the shock, not the hub.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright, thanks! Looks like my car is missing a couple of the things I'm gonna need to mount them. Now to find a junkyard with an SE-R...


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not sure, but you might be able to use part of the bracket off of any b13 that has a rear sway bar. Of course, the bushings would be too small, but I'm not sure about the rest of the brackets.

Aaron


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Alright, thanks! Looks like my car is missing a couple of the things I'm gonna need to mount them. Now to find a junkyard with an SE-R... *


Samo, Turner in Salem has a B13 SE-R, that the whole rear of the car is intact. Looks like a great donor for the rear disc brakes as well


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Score! Time to scrounge up some cash from under my seats  ! Thanks!!


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

johnand said:


> *
> 
> Samo, Turner in Salem has a B13 SE-R, that the whole rear of the car is intact. Looks like a great donor for the rear disc brakes as well  *


Who is this? I might be looking for some rear quarter panel windows (if the trim is in great shape).

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

HEy Luminous just out of curiousity did you get a set of chrome looking brackets that have holes on the opposite ends of the metal plates from your rear ST sway bar? I don't know if you did the front not but I have some brackets that the guy that I bought them from said they went with it.... I have the front in already and it creaks when I first start moving and well I am about to work on the rear tomorrow!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

luminus said:


> *
> 
> Who is this? I might be looking for some rear quarter panel windows (if the trim is in great shape).
> 
> Aaron *


Turner or me? 

Turner Auto, aka Pick-A-Part.

They are in Salem. Address is:
6777 Turner Rd.
1-888-877-6080

If you like fixing up your ride, I don't recommend going there, as you'll end up finding too many goodies for your ride and your wallet will start hurting  

They do have a pretty good selection of cars and the prices are very resonable.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Ut oh. I'll have to go there sometime. One piece at a time, the sentra will continue to look like its only a few years old. 

Thanks for the info!

Aaron


----------

